# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  ذكر لفظ (السجن) ومشتقاته في القرآن الكريم

## أبو مريم هشام بن محمدفتحي

سلام عليكم،
فإني أحمد إليكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،
أما بعد،

فقد ذكر الله تعالى في كتابه الكريم السجن في مواضع من كتابه،
إلا أنها كلها في سورة يوسف، إلا موضعا واحدا في سورة الشعراء:

وإليكم البيان:
1- (قالت ما جزاء من أراد بأهلك سوءا إلا أن يُسجن أو عذاب أليم) يوسف 25

2- (ولئن لم يفعل ما آمره ليُسجنَنَّ وليكونا من الصاغرين) يوسف 32

3- (قال رب السجن أحب إلي مما يدعونني إليه) يوسف 33

4- (ثم بدا لهم من بعد ما رأوا الآيات ليسجُنُنَّه حتى حين)يوسف 35

5- (ودخل معه السجن فتيان) يوسف 36

6- (يا صاحبي السجن أأرباب متفرقون خير أم الله الواحد القهار) يوسف 39

7- (يا صاحبي السجن أما أحدكما فيسقي ربه خمرا) يوسف 41

8- (فلبث في السجن بضع سنين) يوسف 42

9- (وقد أحسن بي إذ أخرجني من السجن وجاء بكم من البدو) يوسف 100

10- (قال لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنَّك من المسجونين) الشعراء29

ويبدو لي أن الله تعالى لم يذكر السجن في كتابه إلا بمصر، 

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## شريف شلبي

الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
بارك الله فيك 
وما ذكرته دليل على أن لنا السبق والشهرة - كمصريين - في تشريع السجن كعقوبة وسيفاً يشهر في وجوه المخالفين .
وقد ذكر أيضاً - إتماماً للفائدة وتخفيفاً عنا كمصريين - السجن عن غيرنا ولكن ليس بلفظ السجن ، فقد قال تعالى : " وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك "

----------


## السيد محمد حسن

وهل سجن يوسف عليه السلام كان عقوبة في وجه المخالفين ؟
وهل تهديد فرعون لموسى عليه السلام بالسجن كان عقوبة في وجه المخالفين ؟



> الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين 
> بارك الله فيك 
> وما ذكرته دليل على أن لنا السبق والشهرة - كمصريين - في تشريع السجن كعقوبة وسيفاً يشهر في وجوه المخالفين .
> وقد ذكر أيضاً - إتماماً للفائدة وتخفيفاً عنا كمصريين - السجن عن غيرنا ولكن ليس بلفظ السجن ، فقد قال تعالى : " وإذ يمكر بك الذين كفروا ليثبتوك أو يقتلوك أو يخرجوك "

----------

